
Show HN: Contextually App – Improving Development Workflow - joshuakhan
https://medium.com/@JoshuaKhan_007/contextually-app-an-opinionated-development-workflow-tool-d62a41f21b5a
======
based2
Even better than MS TFS (Azure DevOps) Work Item :-)

